# So I ended up getting another A. Ocellaris and something awesome happened



## gus6464 (Sep 4, 2007)

Sorry if the post is too long but here is the whole story with a video at the end.

The story begins when I got my first fish for my tank on friday when my I called my LFS and they told me they had just gotten a shipment of tank raised Ocellaris. I went down there with my girlfriend after work because they usually only have tank raised ones once in a blue moon. So we went down there and they had a couple of medium sized ones in one tank and then another tank with some tiny ones. She decided she wanted a bigger one so we ended up getting the best looking one.

We got him home and I drip acclimated him and then let him loose. He was very shy at first as expected so I just left the lights off for the rest of the day until the next day when I tried to feed him but he didn't eat which was also expected. Sunday comes along and he has gotten accustomed to his new tank so he starts popping up closer to the front of the tank when we walk by so I tried to feed him again and he finally ate. Now at this point we were trying to decide if we were going to get another Ocellaris and just have both of them in the tank and that's it.

My girlfriend thought it would be cool to have him and a black and white Ocellaris since it shouldn't be a problem seeing how they would be same type just different colormorph. I called our LFS and asked them if they could order a black and white tank raised Ocellaris but they said he would cost $100 and said we could get a Black Saddleback which was cheaper. Of course I knew better than that so we told them that would be a big no-no so we were about to give up and just get one of the really small Ocellaris.

Well fast forward to today and we went to Petco to get some stuff for our dog and we happen to see that they had 3 Black and White Ocellaris tank raised no less for a considerable less amount than our LFS was charging. The only problem was that the smallest one they had was still not that much smaller than the one at home so we were a bit worried that they would fight for dominance. But then we noticed that two of them seemed to be hanging out together with the other kinda on his own. One of them was huge so we noticed that the other one that was hanging out around him was a little bit smaller than the one we have at home. We decided to give him a shot so we bought him and took him home.

We got home and I turned off the lights and started to drip acclimate him. Now the best part was when I finally dropped him in the tank and was just waiting for him to go back in the corner away from the other Clown. But instead he immediately paired up with our other Ocellaris and the orange didn't seem to mind at all. I left the lights off for about four hours and then decided to give it a shot at feeding him since they were getting along so well. I prepared the brine shrimp and threw it in and they both started to eat. There was absolutely no fighting and they ate all the food.

Could the reason that he paired up and got used to the tank immediately be that he was already starting to pair up with the huge black and white at Petco so he might think it's the same Ocellaris?

Here is a 1 min movie of them I took right before the lights went out so everyone can see how they are getting along 7 hours after being put together in the tank.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm sure he does not think it is the same Ocellaris. It is not at all unusual for fish to seek the company of their own species, especially for Clownfish. Congratulations on an awesome purchase!


----------

